# Battery not found.



## Alexander88207 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hello,

i have the following notebook:

Model: HKC NT11H: 29 cm (11 Zoll)
Boot: UEFI (Only)
CPU: Intel Atom x5-Z8350 1.44 GHz
RAM: 2 GB RAM
Storage: 32 GB eMMC
GPU: Intel HD Graphics 400

Now my problem is that the system cant find my battery with `apm`, are there maybe some helpful variable that i could try? (device.hints etc...)

BTW, i had to unset hint.uart.1.at. If this could be related to that.

i am grateful for any help


----------



## twllnbrck (Oct 18, 2020)

Have you checked  `sysctl hw.acpi.battery` or `acpiconf -i 0`?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 18, 2020)

sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.acpi.battery'
acpiconf: get battery info (0) failed: Device not configured


----------



## twllnbrck (Oct 18, 2020)

Maybe you have more luck with sysutils/hwstat. But it sounds that your battery is not recognized


----------



## twllnbrck (Oct 18, 2020)

What does `dmesg | grep acpi` say?


----------

